# New laws in Portugal regarding RVs, Motorhomes, caravans etc



## moonshadow (Jan 11, 2021)

*1- RV, Motorhome, Caravan, Campers are not allowed to be parked on Public Roads between the hours of 9pm - 7am: occupied or non-occupied.
2 - RV, Motorhome, Caravan, Campers MUST ONLY be parked in a parking bay that fits the size of the van including any over-hanging item such as the jockey-wheel (Caravan) or Bike Racks, tow-bars etc on the Leisure Vehicle.
3- FINES ON-THE-SPOT , or otherwise:
Parking on Public Roads outside of allowed hours and or Leisure vehicle's extending past the parking bay allocated:
€60-€300.00

Parking in a National Area or Protected Areas:
€120 - €600

source: RTP and CM pt*









						Alterações ao Código da Estrada entram em vigor esta sexta-feira. Saiba tudo
					

Valor das coimas por uso do telemóvel vai duplicar.




					www.cm-tv.pt


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 11, 2021)

Another police state, thank heavens i live here and little of that for us.


----------



## Debroos (Jan 11, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Another police state, thank heavens i live here and little of that for us.



Yet...

Isn't there a law going throu at the mo whereby, if a small number of motorhomes park up for the night, they can be confiscated.


----------



## moonshadow (Jan 11, 2021)

It certainly has put a damper on travelling over there. There are plenty of aires though, if you keep away from the Algarve coast, which we use a lot when we are there.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 11, 2021)

Debroos said:


> Yet...
> 
> Isn't there a law going throu at the mo whereby, if a small number of motorhomes park up for the night, they can be confiscated.


Not here that i have heard of, and there is a new threat from the new IRA stating there going to ambush and shoot any cops they can lure out of the stations


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 11, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Not here that i have heard of, and there is a new threat from the new IRA stating there going to ambush and shoot any cops they can lure out of the stations



Yes, but we're talking about Portugal here, Trev.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 11, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Yes, but we're talking about Portugal here, Trev.


Debroos asked Trev the question Marie, so gather somethings going on in Ireland too.


----------



## Debroos (Jan 11, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Not here that i have heard of, and there is a new threat from the new IRA stating there going to ambush and shoot any cops they can lure out of the stations



Sorry I should have said England. Very remiss of me!


----------



## izwozral (Jan 11, 2021)

Are you allowed to wild camp off public roads and car parks, say a bit of waste land, if not in a National Park?


----------



## colinm (Jan 11, 2021)

izwozral said:


> Are you allowed to wild camp off public roads and car parks, say a bit of waste land, if not in a National Park?


IIRC Kenspain got a warning for camping on his own property, but not sure of the circumstances.


----------



## REC (Jan 11, 2021)

moonshadow said:


> *1- RV, Motorhome, Caravan, Campers are not allowed to be parked on Public Roads between the hours of 9pm - 7am: occupied or non-occupied.
> 2 - RV, Motorhome, Caravan, Campers MUST ONLY be parked in a parking bay that fits the size of the van including any over-hanging item such as the jockey-wheel (Caravan) or Bike Racks, tow-bars etc on the Leisure Vehicle.
> 3- FINES ON-THE-SPOT , or otherwise:
> Parking on Public Roads outside of allowed hours and or Leisure vehicle's extending past the parking bay allocated:
> ...


The link you attached did not mention the above?


----------



## REC (Jan 11, 2021)

The actual decree is here

Wild camping spots generally have no facilities and lots of campers have no toilets. This leads to human waste, rubbish and other waste being dumped inappropriately which in turn damages the environment. In some popular beach wild camping spots, toilet paper and faeces are often visible. After years of tolerating this behaviour, a new law has come into force, so if your question is “is wild camping in Portugal legal”, here is your answer.
As of 9 January, a new Decree-Law no. 102-B / 2020 entered into force, which prohibits overnight stays and parking in all locations that are not expressly designated for motorhomes or campervans. This decree amends the Portuguese Highway Code and complementary legislation, transposing Directive (EU) 2020/612. One of the changes affects freedom and the way in which caravanning is viewed in Portugal, as follows;

Article 50-A
Prohibition of overnight stays and parking of motorhomes;
1 – Without prejudice to the provisions of articles 49 and 50, overnight stays and parking of motorhomes or the like are prohibited outside the places expressly authorised for this purpose.
2 – For the purposes of the preceding paragraph, it is considered:
a) ‘Aparcamento’ means the parking of the vehicle with more space than its perimeter;
b) ‘Motorhome or similar’ means a vehicle that has a living space or that is adapted for the use of a living space, classified as a ‘motorhome’, ‘special bedroom’ or ‘caravan’ by the Institute of Mobility and Transport, IP ;
c) ‘Overnight’, the permanence of a motorhome or similar at the parking place, with occupants, between 9:00 pm one day and 7:00 am the next day.
3 – Anyone who violates the provisions of paragraph 1 shall be sanctioned with a fine of (euro) 60 to (euro) 300, unless it is an overnight stay or parking in areas of the Natura 2000 network and protected areas, in which case the fine is from (euro) 120 to (euro) 600 (euro). 

b. Might be an issue for enforcement since foreign vehicles are not classified by the institute of mobility and transport! 
C. Defines overnight parking *with occupants.* Cannot find anything which says banned overnight if unoccupied.
But as said in other threads, there are many free designated places for vehicles to park. This is mainly the result of large gatherings of motorhomes on the Algarve and, I am sure, influenced by covid also.


----------



## REC (Jan 11, 2021)

izwozral said:


> Are you allowed to wild camp off public roads and car parks, say a bit of waste land, if not in a National Park?


The rule now is no....but personally, I think inland would not be such an issue. There are many places which are free &  designated for motorhomes. One night parked discreetly would, I think be ok but still a risk as officially not allowed.


----------

